# Introit By Gerald Finzi



## Grant (Aug 13, 2016)

Not much to say, just happened to hear this on your classical.org and it absolutely floored my. One of the most beautiful pieces of music I have ever heard regardless of genre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Grant said:


> Not much to say, just happened to hear this on your classical.org and it absolutely floored my. One of the most beautiful pieces of music I have ever heard regardless of genre.


Indeed, sounds very classical, if you do like this stuff, look t this disc:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Lyrita/SRCD2346


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, it certainly is beautiful and one of my favorite works of his. It is the stand-alone slow movement of a violin concerto Finzi withdrew the rest of due to his perfectionism. Here is the first movement and the finale if you're curious to hear the whole work. I think the concerto is a fine neoclassical one as a whole, even though the slow movement clearly outshines the other two.

I would also suggest listening to his Romance for Strings and Eclogue for Piano and Strings, both beautiful and evocative in the same vein. The Five Bagatelles have a special place in my heart as well.


----------

